# 1967 GTO Engine and Transmission



## eng4st8 (Aug 6, 2009)

Good morning everyone. I am new to the forum. I purchased a 1967 hardtop GTO about 6 months ago and am just starting the restoration process. I am in need of a 1967 400 YS motor and 400 tubo hydra-matic transmision. The car currently has a 1974 400 motor and 1975 transmission. I have been watching eBay with no luck. Any advice would be great. Thanks.


----------



## 67gto455 (Aug 28, 2009)

As far as I know, the 74 block is the same as a 67. Just different codes for different years.( please someone correct me if I'm wrong). I would just find 67 heads if your want the engine to look year correct..I doubt people would look at your block to see if its a correct year.If you are dead set on a year matching block, just keep watching E-bay , Craigslist, this site,and local papers.


----------

